# Director Player 5 - Fehler beim Starten



## lordblizzard (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

Habe ein Problem mit einem Programm, das ich unbedingt zum Laufen bringen muss. Und zwar handelt es sich um ein Macromedia basierendes Programm und sobald ich es starten will, kommt ne Fehlermeldung:

_Director Player 5.0
Dieses Programm benötigt mindestens 4Mb freie Speicherkapazität._

Das Programm lässt sich nicht starten, ich hab auch schon Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert.

Was könnte ich sonst noch probieren? Kennt wer das Problem?


----------



## lordblizzard (15. September 2005)

lordblizzard am 15.09.2005 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Habe ein Problem mit einem Programm, das ich unbedingt zum Laufen bringen muss. Und zwar handelt es sich um ein Macromedia basierendes Programm und sobald ich es starten will, kommt ne Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



Keiner ne Ahnung? Bitte, es ist wichtig!!


----------



## Loosa (15. September 2005)

Ich weiß nur, dass der Director Player nicht mehr supported ist.
Hast du mal einen der neueren Macromedia Player ausprobiert? Vielleicht spielt einer davon ja auch Director Files.
http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/alternates/

Oder exportiere die Datei aus Macromedia Director als Projector(?). Da wird alles in eine Exe gepackt und man braucht zum anschauen keine extra Software mehr.


----------



## lordblizzard (15. September 2005)

Loosa am 15.09.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur, dass der Director Player nicht mehr supported ist.
> Hast du mal einen der neueren Macromedia Player ausprobiert? Vielleicht spielt einer davon ja auch Director Files.
> http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
> 
> Oder exportiere die Datei aus Macromedia Director als Projector(?). Da wird alles in eine Exe gepackt und man braucht zum anschauen keine extra Software mehr.



Ja also es handelt sich um eine .exe, die zu starten wäre...


----------



## Loosa (15. September 2005)

lordblizzard am 15.09.2005 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also es handelt sich um eine .exe, die zu starten wäre...


Hmm, schlecht 
Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber unter Win2k liefen die letzten Teile bei mir noch problemlos. Vielleicht neueres Erstellungsdatum?
Sry, da kann ich nicht helfen und hab auch nix gefunden. Macromedia Knowledgebase rückt nix raus und andere Foren beschäftigen sich scheint's nur mit dem Erstellen, nicht mit dem Abspielen.


----------



## lordblizzard (15. September 2005)

Loosa am 15.09.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 15.09.2005 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann, muss ich mich wohl nach ner anderen möglichkeit umsehen...   
Habs auch noch auf 2 Macs versucht (OSX/OS9.2) und dort ging es auch nicht, vielleicht ein Fehler...


----------



## Loosa (15. September 2005)

lordblizzard am 15.09.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs auch noch auf 2 Macs versucht (OSX/OS9.2) und dort ging es auch nicht, vielleicht ein Fehler...


Mac ist ja eigentlich gut abwärtskompatibel.
Afaik kann man die Teile aber mit oder ohne Multi-Platform Support erstellen. Wenn die Datei auf'm Mac richtig erkannt wird, mit Icon und so, und nicht nur als Exe dargestellt wird, aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert ist's vielleicht wirklich korrupt.


----------

